# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Species of the Week: Taylors Salamander

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) August 22nd, 2011 11:57 AM: Species of the Week: Taylors Salamander*

Taylors salamander (Ambystoma taylori)like many other amphibians defies limits. This salamander has specialised for life in salty water. It can only be found in one lake in the world; a high altitude (2,290m) crater called Laguna Alchichica in eastern Puebla, Mexico.* This lakes level of salt is almost the maximum that most adult amphibian species [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

